# Living in Mirdif or Mirabella (Jumeirah Village Circle?



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all. I have been told places to consider to live but would like your views also. Will be working next to the Emirates Aviation College so wondering about travel times in morning from living areas & info on general areas such as would you live there, why, is it ok for the kids etc... 

Also how far is it to Hor al Anz (Sheffield International School) where the kids (11 yrs/12 yrs) may be going to school? (About 1 1/2 km from Dubai Hospital)

The places are: 

Mirdif
Jumeriah Village Circle (Mirabella)

The prices at Mirbella seem same price wise but more for money - why could this be?
What would driving to school and then to be at work in morning be like?

Thanks all.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Mirdiff is by far your best option, much close to the aviation collage and Hor al anz and an established area. Jumeriah Village is a fair distance away and trafic wouldnt be great in the morning guessing around 45mins to 1 hour?? we recently looked at Mirbella, nice enough houses but 2 things the whole area is a huge building site and things dont get finished very quickly here so you would have to live in said building site for a long time. Very little facilities around the 'building site' and no public transport. 

The second thing is they have the smallest garden ive ever seen, the agent tried to convince me it was a garden but i have seen bigger balconies.

in a nutshell, if you dont mind the travel times, and am prepared to live in a building site with dust, noise, trucks and little facilities, but with a nice 3 storey town house the go for mirbelle for around 90K. 

If you want a developed area closer to work and schools with most things there and nice villas which arent going to break the bank then Mirdiff should be your choice. 

Good luck


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Laowei,

many thanks for the heads up, much appreciated. 

Have looked on Dubizzle for prices but what would a decent 3 bed place in Mirdif go for? Would a cheeky haggle knock a fair proportion off the asking price - say go for 90k offer 70k & meet in the middle or is that too much to expect?:argue:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

its certainly worth a haggle at the moment as its a tenants market, despite what the real estate agents will tell you, of course it depends on areas. There would certainly be room to move from any listed price as the agent and landlord want to get the highest rent for the landlord and 5% commision of the higher rent for the agent. paying the rent in 1 check can impact on the negotiation or taking a 2 year contract. It never hurst to ask, although if you can get 20% + knocked off the rent your a better negotiator than I. ;-)


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have lived in Thailand and Nigeria so used to haggling - however see your point about the 20% - perhaps expectations a little too high! Worth a punt though!!
Believe company provide 3 or 4 cheques for rent so maybe a battle.

Thanks for help.
(Thanks will be added)


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

mgr1966 said:


> I have lived in Thailand and Nigeria so used to haggling - however see your point about the 20% - perhaps expectations a little too high! Worth a punt though!!
> Believe company provide 3 or 4 cheques for rent so maybe a battle.
> 
> Thanks for help.
> (Thanks will be added)


Good luck, some companies will have flexibility on the cheques, if you need anything else feel free to drop me a pm.

Good luck with the move


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

mgr1966 said:


> Would a cheeky haggle knock a fair proportion off the asking price - say go for 90k offer 70k & meet in the middle or is that too much to expect?:argue:


You can get loads for 90k in Mirdiff, just put in the legwork and view loads. Best offer I got was a huge 5 bed on a 8 house compound with shared pool and large private garden out front, 100k. Also for that money we saw thing huge 3 floored villa and another nice big house on a compound with pool for 110k (Afterwards saw another "agent" offering this for 95k).

Only reason we didn't take any was because staying in a big 5 bed was a bit silly with no kids and Mirdiff doesn't really suit our lifestyle. 

As for offering 70k on a 90k, no that's not silly at all. Don't worry about offending here and act nonchalant and bored when doing it. Even if you find the 'dream' place. Don't cave in too early either, let an offer ride a day or two, you won't loose the house these days.

The agent will generally say the first price is the best price and no offers, just insist on your price and leave it with him. All agent's commission is based on the final rental price of the property so you can offer to make two deals, one of the comission and one of the rent so he is not loosing out.

Finally there are loads of properties in Mirdiff with To Let signs outside, as well as making appointments through dubbizle, just drive around looking. Most are actually unlocked and after phoning the number outside they will just tell you to go in and have a look.


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mr Rossi - thanks for the info.

Is there a particular area within Mirdif to go for - i.e. a bit further away from flight path or nicer for kids, near park etc....?

On the flip side, is there an area to try and avoid within Mirdif?

Regards,

MGR.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For the most part Mirdiff is quite developed, community living there's no real bad parts. It's biggest problem, like you say, is the flight path. When narrowing down your choices visit them again at difference times of the day to see just how under it you really are.


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 2 week period of "settling" in to get visas, residence permits, bank accounts etc... so hopefully get the viewings covered in that time.
Am actually under a smaller UK airports flight path at the moment but think may be a different kettle of fish there!! Thanks for heads up.

Thanks again,

MGR


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It will be different as Dubai is now the 4th Busiest Airport in the world for International passenger traffic. Whatever place you choose I recommend visiting the area and parking your car there after midnight as this is when a peak period starts and it can be pretty noisey.


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> visiting the area and parking your car there after midnight


Will do but hopefully nobody will think I am there for other illegal reasons!!

Thanks,

MGR


----------

